

When Facebook Goes Into 'Lockdown' Mode, No One Rests For 34 Days - jdrummond
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-graph-search-2013-1

======
mccolin
I can't help but think there were some really ugly decisions made by team
members going 24+ hours without sleep. How many next day "what was I
thinking!?" moments were had during the lockdown?

